# beginner advice please



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I have just finished the basic set up of my 40 gallon and added 2 java fern and 2 bunches of java moss (i have 2 other bunches that will be going in soon, just waiting for the bamboo they will be anchored to). I have 78 watt fixture and do NOT want to deal with CO2 injections (will just be dosing with flourish excel)
I want to add more plants because it is much more sparse that I thought it would be. I have a few questions:
1. How long with the java fern and java moss take to begin spreading out?
2. I am thinking of adding the following
~2 micro sword
~2 anubias nana
are these good beginner plants?
3. What is a good background plant that will grow relatively tall but not clog up the filter. I like the looks of Narrow leaf temple, is this a good choice?
4. Is this too many plants?? I dont want to be pruning constantly, 2-3 times per month would be ideal

and for the real newbie question~ How far away should I keep these plants form my heater?? Does it matter?
Thanks~
If needed for a visual here is my tank as I have it now. I want to keep the center area relatively clear.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=128&pictureid=940


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> I have 78 watt fixture and do NOT want to deal with CO2 injections (will just be dosing with flourish excel)


2l:

If you are anticipating using only one liquid fertilizer you might consider Seachem Flourish which is principally micronutrients.

Without dosing with macro nutrients I believe that you will find Flourish Excel will not produce your desired outcome.




207lauras said:


> I have just finished the basic set up of my 40 gallon and added 2 java fern and 2 bunches of java moss (i have 2 other bunches that will be going in soon, just waiting for the bamboo they will be anchored to).
> I want to add more plants because it is much more sparse that I thought it would be.


I understand but thinking in terms of 6 months out and plant density I believe to be appropriate.




207lauras said:


> 1. How long with the java fern and java moss take to begin spreading out?
> 4. Is this too many plants?? I dont want to be pruning constantly, 2-3 times per month would be ideal


The answers to these questions are dependent upon your "green thumb".

I have a few plants which are purported to be fast growers but not for me and visa versa.




207lauras said:


> 2. I am thinking of adding the following
> ~2 micro sword
> ~2 anubias nana
> are these good beginner plants?


Micro Sword - no.
Anubias nana - yes.




207lauras said:


> 3. What is a good background plant that will grow relatively tall but not clog up the filter. I like the looks of Narrow leaf temple, is this a good choice?


Do not think that I would do this one unless you believe that you would enjoy the aesthetics of several clumps of very large plants along the rear of your tank.

IMHO only one of these would overwhelm the appearance of other plants in your tank unless possibly offset to a rear corner.




207lauras said:


> and for the real newbie question~ How far away should I keep these plants form my heater?? Does it matter?


Yes it does matter but with the proximity of your heater to your filter intake and the right filter discharge plants will be OK very near to but not touching your heater.




207lauras said:


> I want to keep the center area relatively clear.


If I might suggest Spiral Val's immediately in front of your equipment in order to obviate the view of this equipment.

These plants will get much more dense and much taller than depicted in the photograph (many of mine are like 42" in a 30" tank).

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could also consider some aponogetons, cryptocorynes and a few of the sword plants.. aponogetons are beautiful and grow extremely fast.. i have had them grow over 1 foot in a month..
for some foreground plants try some crypt willisi.. there are like 3 kinds of wendtii and a bunch of others like lutea and cordata and many more.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Just ordered a few anubias nana and italian vals. thanks for all the advice, will get more pics up when they arrive and are planted


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I just planted the new arrivals today. One of the italian vals I placed about 2 inches on front of the heater to disguise it. With the current in the water though, it seems to touch the heater a bit, only a couple of the leaves though. Is this bad (I should say is this dangerous?) What could potentially happen? I could move it elsewhere but then it wouldnt hide the heater...


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> I should say is this dangerous?
> I could move it elsewhere but then it wouldnt hide the heater...


2l:

Not dangerous.

Just fertilize, observe, and change the fertilization protocol as necessary.

TR


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooh I'd like to see pictures! I've played around a little bit and am a noob myself. So basically I'm sticking with Java fern and moss very slow growers but they don't die on me and mess my tank up. I will be buying some water sprite soon too, heard it may help with my green water : / Good luck it's all trial and error and I think what really counts is if your plant likes your water or not and if there is too much or not enough nutrients.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Heres my current set up. I dont think I will be getting any more plants. The java fern is beautiful, the java moss is a little messy though (have to clean bits of it out of the intake almost daily). I stuffed most of it into the cracks on the wood and then tied 2 more bunches of the java moss onto the bamboo logs I have, hopefully they will establish. The 2 vals are in the back and the anubias nana in the front corners. So far all seems relatively low maintenance. The vals seem to shed stalks occasionally but they just float up to the top and are easy to pluck out. I just pruned the vals a bit the other day ( my poor pleco got the scare of a lifetime though, I thought it was a dead piece of leaf behind the log and pinched it, almost lost it when it wriggled in my fingers, he's not very happy with me but he's ok!)


----------

